

Firefox tidies up with Office 2007's Ribbon  - edw519
http://www.programmica.info/2009/09/firefox-tidies-up-with-office-2007s.html

======
chaosprophet
Honestly, this is an extremely stupid move. Something like Word requires a
ribbon interface. A browser does not. What a browser requires is maximum
screen space for displaying the webpages. Right now, my Firefox shows only the
navigation toolbar, tabbar and statusbar. A default install also shows the
bookmarks toolbar and the menubar. How is that cluttered???

------
DanielStraight
Firefox cluttered? My Firefox consists of the title bar, the menu bar on which
my address and search boxes also reside, and the tab bar. It takes up about
half the space of the ribbon.

